# Builder's license course



## TheMAIT (Nov 7, 2005)

Has anyone...or know of anyone who has...taken a course recently to get their builder's license? Looking at a few courses...trying to pick which one is good without breaking the bank. TIA


----------



## Mike da Carpenter (Nov 26, 2017)

I took the course offered by CAM in I believe Troy at Woodward and Square Lake back in 1995. I can honestly say that if I had not taken the course, there is no way I would have passed the section that had to do with the laws.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

I took the course several years ago can't remember which one it was. I have since let my license expired, big mistake.


----------



## brewster (May 30, 2010)

brushbuster said:


> I took the course several years ago can't remember which one it was. I have since let my license expired, big mistake.



Let mine expire this year, didn't think that I'd pull anymore permits.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

brewster said:


> Let mine expire this year, didn't think that I'd pull anymore permits.


Let mine go when they started that 40 hours per year of school nonsense. Obviously the idea was someones who could make money off the school aspect. Pure BS.


----------



## brewster (May 30, 2010)

ESOX said:


> Let mine go when they started that 40 hours per year of school nonsense. Obviously the idea was someones who could make money off the school aspect. Pure BS.



I think to maintain my license it was 3 online hours.


----------



## bowjack (Nov 20, 2011)

I don't believe there were any classes offered in 1981 when I took the test or I would have taken one. Studied the booklet and passed the first time I took it. Got out of the business in 1994 but renewed my license for a few years afterward. About seven or eight years ago someone from the state called to tell me they were updating their files and didn't have a current copy of my insurance. I told them that is because I had been out of business for twenty years and hadn't renewed my license in over ten. They said they would make a note of that. Must have I haven't heard back.


----------



## Mike da Carpenter (Nov 26, 2017)

ESOX said:


> Let mine go when they started that 40 hours per year of school nonsense. Obviously the idea was someones who could make money off the school aspect. Pure BS.


That requirement is in place for people who have not had their license long. After so many years, it drops off to just a 3 hour refresher course. I do mine online now instead of going to a location.

I had absolutely no desire to even become a licensed builder when I got out of the Army. My Dad bet me $100 that I couldn’t pass the test the first time I took it. He knew I would, but knew air wouldn’t attempt it unless I had motivation. One of the best things I ever did. Has opened quite a few doors for me along the way.


----------



## 58hydraglide (Sep 1, 2008)

I dont have my builders license anymore but am a registered inspector. I use licensetobuild.com for my registration renewals and they also offer the builders license course. It is a very comprehensive course and does a good job with business administration and legal aspects of the Occupational Code and the Construction Code Act, along with the technical aspects. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## kappa8 (Aug 8, 2013)

58hydraglide said:


> I dont have my builders license anymore but am a registered inspector. I use licensetobuild.com for my registration renewals and they also offer the builders license course. It is a very comprehensive course and does a good job with business administration and legal aspects of the Occupational Code and the Construction Code Act, along with the technical aspects.


Got my license back in early 90's, but let it lapse and never looked back. Still carry & use that knowledge to this day. Stick building, HVAC, electrical, and plumbing principles haven't changed much over 30 years, but technology and product advancements have provide alot more choices and options. Don't know how effectively exams are keeping up with these technological advancements (eg. solar & wind).

Seems keeping up with codes, regulations, and labor & safety laws are the biggest reason to keep taking courses.


----------



## BumpRacerX (Dec 31, 2009)

Obtained my builders salespersons license in 2001. Builder dropped a book on my desk told me to read it and what date I was driving down to take the test. 

Never went any further with it than that. But also read a book for the full blown license and felt I could have easily passed that test as well. Which is kinda scary because at that point in my life I was the last guy you'd want building something. 

There were tons of guys back then that passed the testing easily and did poor work. And then a fair amount of guys operating with no license that were true craftsmen.


----------

